# Weekly Competition 2013-24



## Mike Hughey (Jun 11, 2013)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U2 F2 R U F' R2 F R' U2
*2. *R2 F' R U' F2 R2 U2 F'
*3. *U' F' U' R2 F U' R' U F2 U2
*4. *F2 R2 U' F' U R' U F' U'
*5. *F U F2 U2 F' R' F2 R'

*3x3x3*
*1. *U2 F2 R2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' B2 D2 R2 F R2 D U R F2 U L
*2. *F' U2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B U2 L2 F R' B L D B F' L D2 R F2
*3. *F' U2 B2 U2 F' R2 B' F2 R2 U2 B L' B' R' D' F L2 D2 U' F' U
*4. *R' B U L' F2 U2 R2 D L B' R' F2 L2 U2 D2 L U2 R' F2 L' B2
*5. *B L' B2 U F L' F2 B R2 B2 R' U2 L B2 R' D2 R B2 L

*4x4x4*
*1. *F2 Rw R' U2 L Rw' R Uw' U L2 Rw2 Fw2 F2 Uw' B2 Rw2 U' F2 Rw' B Fw2 F Rw2 R B2 U' Rw R Fw2 R D Uw2 B Fw2 F Rw' F' L2 Rw R'
*2. *L' Rw2 R D' Fw2 U' B2 R2 U Fw R2 B L2 R2 Fw Uw B' Rw U F2 R2 B2 D' L U2 L2 R2 U2 L' D Uw2 U' R B' D' Uw' U L2 Fw' D2
*3. *U L2 Uw U' F Rw2 B' L2 R2 U Fw' R2 D' Uw' Fw2 D' Uw2 L' F2 U2 L' Fw R B D' L2 B' Fw' D2 Uw L' R Uw2 Rw' Uw' L Rw' D' F' L'
*4. *B' Fw R2 Fw D2 Uw' U' R U2 L2 R' B D' Rw2 Fw2 D Fw2 D2 Rw' D L2 Fw2 D' Fw2 R D' L' Uw2 R' Uw2 L2 Fw Rw Uw2 Fw U' B' Rw R2 B
*5. *R2 B2 D R2 Uw U' Fw' F2 L' B2 F' U2 R2 Uw2 F' D' Fw2 R' Uw L2 R U2 Fw' Rw2 F Rw' D' B2 L' Rw2 D2 Rw2 B2 U F' L' U2 Fw U' B

*5x5x5*
*1. *L2 U Fw2 Dw Rw2 D' Bw' L' Rw' Bw F' Dw2 Uw' U' L2 Lw2 Fw' D2 U' Rw2 D U L2 F2 R2 B' Uw B' Fw' Rw U Rw2 Bw' Uw U' Rw2 B' Lw B' Rw R2 Bw2 L2 Lw2 Dw2 Bw2 Fw2 U' Rw Dw2 Rw2 Uw2 Lw2 B2 Dw2 U2 L' Rw' U' Bw
*2. *L' B2 D2 Dw' B2 Fw' Lw Uw Bw' Lw' U' F R' B Lw' Bw' F' Rw R F2 Rw' Uw' F2 L' Dw F D2 U2 B L Lw R D' U' Bw2 Rw' Bw' D2 L D Dw' F L' Uw' U F2 Lw D' R2 Uw' R Uw2 Bw' Fw2 F' Lw Dw B U2 Fw'
*3. *D B' F2 Lw' U' F Uw' U2 B2 Dw2 Uw2 L Lw' Bw' U' B F2 Lw2 R Dw2 Bw Lw2 B F2 Uw2 Lw Dw2 Uw2 U' Lw Rw' D' Uw Fw2 L' Lw' D' F Lw F' Uw2 B' Bw D2 Uw' R2 B2 Fw' U2 B Dw R2 Fw2 Uw L' Fw D2 Rw D U
*4. *B2 D R Uw2 B' Fw2 U' B2 Lw' D' Uw F' Uw' B Uw' B' Uw Fw Lw2 Rw2 Fw F L2 Lw R F Lw' R U B' D' Fw2 D Uw U' L2 R' Dw U2 B' Fw D' F L' Bw' Uw' U' Lw' B Dw' Lw2 R2 U2 Bw2 Fw' Rw R' Bw Fw' Dw'
*5. *U2 Bw Rw2 Uw2 U' Fw2 Lw Rw D2 F' R2 Dw2 L2 Lw' Bw D U' F' Rw' R' Dw' L Lw' R' F2 Dw' Uw' R' Uw2 L R' D Fw' Dw2 Uw' Rw2 R F' U2 Rw2 Dw' Uw2 U2 Fw2 F U' B' D' B Bw2 F2 Rw B2 Bw' Uw2 R F R Fw2 D2

*6x6x6*
*1. *3U B' 2L' 2R' 2F' 2D 2U U' L2 D' 2U U2 L' 2D U' F 2D2 B U' L' F D2 3F2 U 3R 2B2 2L' 3U' 2B 3F 2F2 D 2D 3U 3F' 2F' R' 2D2 3F 2D 2U U2 2F' 2L F' 2R 3F2 D2 2F' F2 2D' 3U 2U' R 2U2 2R 3U2 L' D' 2U' L2 F 2U2 2R2 3U F R' 3F2 2F F
*2. *F 3U' U' 3R 3F 3R' 3U' 2L 2D' 3U F' 2R' 3F' D' 3F' R2 F' 3U 2F' 2L 2F2 R2 B2 2F 2L2 B2 3F2 D' 3U 2B 3F R2 2D 3U2 U2 2R R' D2 3F2 2U 3F 3U' L' 3U' 2L 2F D' B' 2B 3F 2F' D 2D2 3U2 2U2 U B2 2B 3F' 2U' U' L' 3F 2R 3F' 3U2 2U2 3F F2 2D2
*3. *L 2F' 2D' 2U2 B U 3F2 F D U2 2L 3R2 2R' 2D2 R2 D' L2 2L 3F2 L' R F L 3R 3U2 2U' L2 U B L2 2D' U R2 F2 2R U2 L2 R2 F' L2 2U2 2L R' 3U U 2L' B' 3F2 2F2 F' L' 2L2 B' 3F2 L 2L' 3F R' 2F F2 D 3U B' 3R2 B2 3F 2L R2 2U2 U2
*4. *F2 D 2D2 U L' B2 2D F2 2R2 B2 3R B2 2L' 3R B' 3F 2F' 2L 2D2 2U2 U' 3R 2R' F' 3R2 2B L D2 3R 3F2 2U' 2B 2L 2F U2 3R' R2 F' D2 3U 2B R 2B D' 2R2 B' 2F' F' R' B' 2D' 3U F D2 R B2 3F2 2F' 3U R2 2D' F' 2U 2F 2D' B' 2F2 U2 2R2 3F
*5. *3F' 3R 2F 2L 3F L2 2R2 R D U' B 3F' D2 2D 2R2 2D2 L2 D' 2U L2 3R' R' 3F' F' 2L2 2F' F 2D U B2 R' 2U2 2B2 2L' 2R' R' 2U2 2F2 2D2 2L' R' 2U2 2B' 2L' 2U2 3R2 2R' 2D' 3U' U2 L' 2L2 R' 2B' 3R 3F' D' 3U' 2L 2B 3R2 2B 2U' R' 3U B' L 2B D R2

*7x7x7*
*1. *3U' 2F' L' 3L2 3U' L R' D' 3U U 3R2 B2 2L2 2R2 R2 3D 3U' B' 3R' 2R2 R 2B2 2U 2L' 3D' 3U2 2U2 B' 3D' 3U2 2U' 2B' L' 2D B2 D2 3U U 2L2 B D R 3D' U 3F' U2 2L2 R' D' 3L' 3B2 D' 2L B 2B R' D 3U2 3R2 R2 3B 3F' 3D' 3U2 B 2D 2F2 3U2 2B' 2R 2D' U' 3R 3F' 2F' U2 3R 3U B 2B' L2 2U2 3B' D 2L 3R2 2D2 3U' U2 3B' 3R 3F R2 3F' 2F2 2D2 B' 3B' R2 B
*2. *3R2 U' B2 3B' 2L2 3U' R' 2D2 3F2 3R' 2D 2B' 3B L' D B R2 2U 3R' 3B D 3U2 U2 F L2 3F2 2F2 3U' 2L 2B2 L F2 2D' U 2L U' B 2U L' 3R' 2U' 2F2 F2 L2 F R 2D U' 2L2 3L 3B 3D 2R 3F2 F L 2D2 3U2 3F 2D 3L' 3R' 2U' F 3R B' 3B 2F2 2U 3B R2 2B 3D2 3F 3R' 2R' 2U2 3R 3U 2R2 3F' R2 3F F 2U U 2R 3F2 3R' 3D 2F2 D 2D2 F 3D2 3U 2U L2 R2 2F2
*3. *3B 3U' B' 2L2 2U 3L' 3R' 2R2 2U 3L2 D 3U 2R' 2D' 3F2 3R2 F2 2L2 2D' 2L2 R 2B 2F' D' U2 2L2 2R' 3D' U' 3F 3R 2U R 3D 2B 3R2 U2 2B' 3B2 3F F' 3D2 2L2 B2 3B 2R2 3D' 3U' L2 2L' B U' F D 2D2 U 3L' 2R2 D 3F2 3D 2B2 2R2 2B2 F' D' B2 3B 2F' U2 2F' L 3R2 D' B R' 3B2 2R B 2B 3B' 2D F' 3U L2 U' 2B 3B 2F 3D 3F 2F F' 3R' 3F2 L2 B2 2L 2D' R
*4. *D2 2R 2B' 3R' B' 2D 3B 2R2 3B 2L2 D2 2D 2L2 B2 3F' D2 3U2 2L' 3L 3R 2D' B' 2L' D' B 2F 3R' D' 2U2 2F 3L' 2R2 R B2 2F 3D2 F D 2D' B2 3F 2R' 3U2 3L2 2R' R2 F' U' 3B2 2D' U 2L2 R 2D 2U 2R2 2U' 2B 3B2 2F2 F' 2U2 B2 2D2 2F2 3L 2B 3F 2U2 L D2 3B2 2F2 F 3L2 2D 3U 3B 2L2 3U2 R2 2F' D 3U 3B2 D2 2R2 3D' 2U2 2R R' 2F 2D' 2F2 R2 2B' R' 2B U2 L'
*5. *F2 U 2F F' R2 B2 2B R' 3B' 2F' 2D' B 2F 2R2 2B2 2U2 U2 R' 2B' 3B' L' 2B 3B2 2L' 2R R' 2B' 2F' 2R' 3D 3F2 3R2 2U' R 3B 2L' B 3F' L' 2B' 3D' 3B U2 3L2 2B2 3B' 3F 2R2 R2 2B' 3F2 3R2 D 3B 2F' L' 2R2 2D 3D' B' R2 3F2 R B2 2F 3R' 3F 3D' U 3B2 F' D2 B2 2B' 3R' 3F' L2 2D' 3D 3U' 3R' R' 2B 3U' U' 2B' D2 U L' 2L' 3L2 U R' 2D U L' D' 3D' 3U' 3B2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U F' U2 R F2 R' F R F'
*2. *R U F' U' R F' R2 F R
*3. *F' R2 F2 U F' R2 F R2 U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 F2 D B2 D F2 R2 U' B2 U2 B2 F' D F2 L B2 F D' R2 B'
*2. *F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 D2 U' R F' D L' B' R U2 R2 D' L'
*3. *L2 F D2 U2 B R2 D2 B2 F' L2 F2 R' B' D F2 L D' U L' F' U2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw R D2 U L Fw2 F' Uw' R F' Rw2 R Fw R' Fw' F R2 F' D U2 B' Rw Fw2 F2 D U' L2 Uw B Rw2 B' F' Uw' B' Rw R2 D2 Uw L' R
*2. *F' D' Rw Fw F' D' Rw2 Fw' U2 Fw Uw2 Rw' R D2 Fw2 Uw' B Fw L' Uw2 L U2 F Uw' L U' B' Fw L Rw R U2 B' F' Uw U' Rw R2 F2 D2
*3. *F U B' D2 L2 Fw2 F2 L2 Rw2 D2 R2 Uw' U L2 Fw2 L2 F2 D' L2 Uw Fw2 D U' R' U B2 Fw2 Uw B D L Fw' U2 Fw2 Rw2 R2 B F Rw R

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw' Fw Rw2 D' B Rw' D2 Uw Bw D2 Fw Dw Rw' F' D R2 B' Fw Dw2 Uw2 Fw2 Dw' Fw2 D Fw Lw Rw2 R2 D' Bw' D' U2 Rw2 Dw F L Lw' D2 Lw B' Dw' Uw' U' Bw' L Lw2 U2 R2 Fw' U' R B D2 U B2 Lw2 Dw2 Rw2 D2 Bw'
*2. *Lw2 Dw2 U Lw F L' F Dw' U2 Rw Fw Dw2 Uw Fw D L Lw D2 Dw2 U2 Lw U2 F R B2 Lw Bw2 Dw B Fw2 L' R2 B' Rw F Dw F' Lw2 D' L2 Fw F Uw2 Fw2 Dw B' Fw' L2 Lw Rw2 D2 Rw R2 B' Bw2 U B U Bw' Lw'
*3. *F L R2 Dw' Uw F' Dw' R' F' Uw B Rw Fw' D B2 L2 Fw2 L2 Dw2 Fw' U R2 B2 Bw' Fw' F2 D' L2 R2 F' Dw' U' Rw2 Fw' R' Dw L D' Rw2 U2 Fw2 F2 D Rw R B Rw2 R' D' U2 B2 Lw2 Rw2 U' Fw2 R' Dw2 U2 L2 R2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' 3F2 2D' 2F L' 3F' 2D' 2B' 3F F 2D 2F R' 2B2 D' 2B 2F' 2L 2R' F2 U R 2U 3F' 2F' F' D' B' L2 B2 3F 2U 2B' 3U' U2 2L 2R' F' D 2U' 2B2 2F R' 3U2 2U' B' L2 3R R2 B 2B 2F2 F' U 3R' 2B' 3U2 2U2 U2 L' 2D' 2F2 D' F' 2U2 3R' 2R F' 2L' 2D

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2B L' 3R' 3B' 2L' R2 D2 3B 3F F2 2L U' 2L2 R 3B2 U 2B2 3B' 2F' F 2L' 3U2 3L 2R' R' 2D L2 3F2 3D' U2 2L2 2R2 3D' 2R 3U 2B' R2 D' 3U2 3F' D2 3U' B' D' 3B' 2D2 B 2L 2R 2D2 2F2 2D' L' F R' 2F2 U 3L' F 2D U' B 3B2 2R' B' R 3D 2L' R' B2 D U 3R 3B2 2L2 3F2 F2 3U B' 2F2 D2 3D' 3U' 3B2 2D2 3L2 3R' 2R' R2 D2 3D U L2 2L2 D 2D' 3F2 R2 3D2 3R2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U' B2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 R B' R2 D' F D' R2 F' R'
*2. *B2 R2 F2 D' U R2 U F2 U' B2 D2 F D2 L2 R' D2 L2 U R' F2 U
*3. *U2 B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U L2 B2 R2 U L F U R' B' F D' B D2 U'
*4. *F R2 D2 R2 B R2 B D2 B' F U L' R D R2 U2 L' U' B2 U'
*5. *F2 U2 B2 L R U2 R D2 R B2 R2 U L' D' F U B' D R
*6. *B2 U2 B2 L' U2 B2 L U2 L' D2 R2 F D' L2 B2 R2 B L' R' F' D'
*7. *U' F2 U B2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 U2 F2 R D2 B D U' F' U' L B' U'
*8. *F2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 L2 D F U2 B' D2 L B' R' B R' D'
*9. *L2 D2 F' U2 B U2 R2 B L2 F' U2 L D B' F2 U' R' D2 B2 U' R2
*10. *D2 L2 R B2 U2 R' U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F R' F' L' B' U B' F' D2 L'
*11. *B2 L2 R2 D2 R2 D B2 U L2 D' F2 R D' U' B' L R2 B2 D' U2 B2
*12. *B' U F' D' R' D2 L D R U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F D2 R2 B' L2 B'
*13. *U2 B2 F2 L2 U' R2 D' L2 D R2 F2 R' F' D L D' F' U R F' R'
*14. *U' L2 D' F R2 L B L' D' R2 B' U2 B' L2 D2 F2 D2 B R2 F2
*15. *B2 L2 B2 D U2 L2 R2 B2 D' R2 D2 B' D' U2 F' R' F2 U F' L D
*16. *U' F2 D' L2 D' F2 D' B2 U B2 L2 R B2 L F' L U F2 R B F2
*17. *U2 F' R2 F2 L B2 U' R2 L U L2 F D2 F U2 D2 L2 F L2 D2 F2
*18. *R' U2 B2 L' U2 B2 R' B2 D2 F' D B' D' U L R2 B' U' F'
*19. *U' R2 U' B2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2 L2 R2 B' D' L2 F L' F2 D2 B' L2 R'
*20. *R B2 F2 D2 L' U2 B2 L' U2 F2 L2 B R' D' U2 R U' L2 U B R
*21. *F' D2 B' R2 B' U2 B L2 F D2 U' L2 B D2 L F2 D F' L2 R'
*22. *L2 B2 L2 B' L2 B' R2 U2 F' D2 B2 L F2 L U2 F' D2 B' U' L R2
*23. *B2 R' B2 U2 B2 L D2 L2 D2 R F2 D' R D2 U2 B' L2 F2 D' U2 R
*24. *F2 D L2 B2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 D2 B2 L R' F' U' L B' R2 B L F2
*25. *L2 D2 F2 R2 F' L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R B D' L' B D2 B2 U2 R2
*26. *F' D2 L2 B' U2 F2 D2 L2 F' D2 F' D' L' D2 F' L' B2 D' U2 R2
*27. *R' F2 B' L2 B' U F B L2 D R' F2 L' F2 U2 R' F2 R U2 R2 U2
*28. *R U2 L' F2 D2 R' U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U' L2 R D' F U B D' B2 U2
*29. *L' D2 L D2 U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 F2 R' U' B L' F2 L2 U2 F' D' F2 R'
*30. *F' R B U2 D' R B2 U R2 B U' L2 B2 D2 B2 D R2 D' L2 B2 U'
*31. *R2 U' B2 R2 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D' L B' F' R' U L D' L2 D' R2
*32. *B2 U' L2 R2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 B2 U2 R B R' U2 L B D2 F2 U' R'
*33. *F' D2 B2 L2 R2 D2 L2 F R2 B R D B2 L' B F' D2 R D R'
*34. *L2 D L2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 L B2 R' F' D' L2 U' L' U F
*35. *D R2 D R2 D L2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 R D' B2 R B U' L' R B2 R'
*36. *D2 U2 R2 B2 F' U2 B' D2 F' L2 F' R' U B2 F2 R U' B' R2 B' D'
*37. *U2 R2 U2 B' U2 F L2 F R2 F2 R' D' U' F U B R B' D2 R'
*38. *F2 D2 L2 B' D2 L2 F2 R2 B D2 U2 L' B' D2 R2 D' B2 L' D' F2 R'
*39. *R' U2 F D2 L' F' R F' D2 B' L2 D B2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D'
*40. *B2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B' L2 F D2 U L U' F L2 R2 D2 B' D

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D2 L2 F' U2 R2 B F2 D2 B2 U2 L' U' B D2 L F U R' D2 U
*2. *U' L' D' B' L' U2 F L F2 R2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 U2 B2 U2 D'
*3. *B2 D' B2 R2 D2 U B2 R2 D F2 R' F L B' L2 D L2 R B' R' D2
*4. *B2 D U L2 D R2 D R2 F2 D2 B' F L' B' R' D L2 U B' R
*5. *B R' L D L2 F' B D B R' L2 U' L2 D R2 D B2 U F2 D2 R2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D B2 D2 U B2 L2 R2 U' F2 L2 F D2 L2 R U B F L' B2 D B
*2. *B2 D2 F2 D2 R2 F D2 R2 F' D2 F' U R' D R' D' B' F' L B'
*3. *R' F2 R2 U2 B' U F2 D F' R' L2 U2 B' R2 B2 D2 R2 B R2 F B2
*4. *R2 B U2 R' B2 L U' D2 R L2 D2 L2 F L2 F2 D2 F' U2 F2 U2
*5. *R F' R U2 F D' B' U R' F L2 F L2 U2 F' D2 F R2 D2 B

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L2 D B2 D2 U B2 L2 U2 B2 F2 U2 B' U' R' B' L U F2 L' D2 U
*2. *L2 F' R2 D2 R2 D2 B' L2 R2 F' U2 R' F' D2 R D U2 R U
*3. *F' D2 L2 D2 F L2 R2 F' L2 F' L2 R' U R2 F2 L2 U' R F2 R'
*4. *L2 R2 D2 B' U2 B2 F L2 B' D2 F2 D' F2 L F L D B2 L B R
*5. *R2 F D2 F' D2 B' U2 L2 F L2 F' L F' R' U2 B' L2 D' F2 R2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U F' D B L' U2 D F' L' U' F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R' D2 L' D2 F2 L

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F R' U2 R2 F2 U' R' U' R
*3. *R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U B2 R2 U' B L' U' B' U2 B2 R2 U L R
*4. *F' Uw' L2 Fw' F L' Fw2 Uw L F2 U' R D2 U B2 Rw2 R Fw' Rw' R2 D B Uw Rw B Uw R Fw D Fw2 F2 U2 Fw Uw2 Rw Uw2 F' Rw D' Uw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R' U' R2 U' F2 U F U2 R' U'
*3. *U R' U2 L B' L2 D' L F' B2 D2 R' F2 D2 R2 F2 R U2 L' F2
*4. *Fw' R2 B2 Fw2 Rw Fw F2 L' Rw R' D L2 Rw2 R2 D Fw2 D2 U2 L' Rw2 D U' F' L Fw D2 Uw2 B' D' U' Fw U' Rw2 U' Rw2 B2 F' R' B U2
*5. *Bw' Dw R2 Fw' L2 B Rw2 D Dw2 Uw' U Lw B Bw Fw F2 R' Bw' Dw Fw' D Dw2 Lw' D Dw' U2 Bw2 F2 R' D Dw' Uw Bw' U B' U' Lw2 Fw2 U2 B2 Fw2 F Uw' Bw2 Fw Rw2 R2 Fw Rw2 F' Lw' D Lw2 Rw U2 Fw' Uw2 Lw2 Bw F2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=3,d=4 / dUdU u=3,d=-5 / ddUU u=6,d=5 / UdUd u=3,d=-2 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=6 / dUUU
*2. *UUdd u=6,d=-5 / dUdU u=0,d=1 / ddUU u=-3,d=-4 / UdUd u=-1,d=5 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-5 / UdUd
*3. *UUdd u=-3,d=5 / dUdU u=6,d=6 / ddUU u=-1,d=-3 / UdUd u=4,d=-3 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=1 / UUUU
*4. *UUdd u=2,d=5 / dUdU u=3,d=0 / ddUU u=4,d=-2 / UdUd u=-5,d=1 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-4 / dUdU
*5. *UUdd u=-3,d=-5 / dUdU u=4,d=-4 / ddUU u=-5,d=-2 / UdUd u=5,d=-3 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-4 / dddU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' L' U R' L U B L' l' r' u'
*2. *U' L' U L' B' R B U' R' r' b u'
*3. *U' B R' U B R L' U' R l' r' b u'
*4. *U' L R' B L' U' R' L' R' l' r b u'
*5. *R' B L U' B L' B' R' l b u

*Square-1*
*1. *(-3, -4) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (1, -5) / (-3, -3) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, -2) / (-2, 0) / (-1, -2) / (-2, 0)
*2. *(-2, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 5) / (1, 4) / (5, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (0, -5) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0) / (4, 0) / (6, -5)
*3. *(1, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-3, -3) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 0)
*4. *(1, 6) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (-1, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -5)
*5. *(0, -1) / (0, 3) / (-5, 1) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (5, 2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 1) / (3, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-2, -4)

*Skewb*
*1. *D' R D' L R L R U L'
*2. *L D U' D L D' R D'
*3. *L' D' R' D' R' D L' R' D'
*4. *D L R' D' R D' L D'
*5. *R' U' R' U' L D' R L


----------



## Sir E Brum (Jun 11, 2013)

*2x2: *5.46, (9.40), 6.07, (4.46), 5.65 = *5.73*
*3x3: *20.29, (23.67), 19.92, 23.22, (17.90) = *21.14 * Horrible...

*3BLD: * DNF(3:53.47), 3:25.76, DNF(2:53.96) = *3:25.76* Last one, just two flipped edges, first close sub-3.
*3OH: * 59.45, (37.70), 52.95, (1:14.26), 55.75 = *56.05*


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Jun 11, 2013)

*2x2 : *(7.10), 6.91, 5.40, (3.17), 6.24 = *6.18*
*3x3 : *(16.52), 16.93, (19.74), 16.93, 17.74 = *17.20*
*4x4 : *1:14.79, 1:18.45, (1:19.01), 1:13.57, (1:04.70) = *1:15.61*
*5x5 : *(2:16.45), (1:55.04), 1:56.50, 2:08.98, 1:59.70 = *2:01.73*
*6x6 : *3:19.71, 3:22.76, 3:29.03, (3:34.52), (3:00.76) = *3:23.83*
*7x7 : *4:45.03, 4:47.48, 5:00.63, (5:02.36), (4:33.16) = *4:51.05*
*2x2 BLD : *44.40, 57.38, DNF = *44.40*
*3x3 BLD : *2:45.73, 2:52.01, 2:37.37 = *2:37.37*
*4x4 BLD : *20:52 (14:29), DNF (21:26)
*5x5 BLD : *DNF (40:44), DNF (42:45)
*Multi BLD : 4/4 (28:05)*
*OH : *54.30, 57.39, (58.70), (38.99), 55.32 = *55.67*
*MTS : *1:03.28, 55.03, (54.07), (DNF), 59.17 = *59.16*
*2-4 relay : 1:45.17*
*2-5 relay : 3:58.05*
*Megaminx : *1:42.42, 1:53.42, (1:58.67), 1:50.27, (1:37.60) = *1:48.70*
*Pyraminx : *(5.53), 5.95, (6.20), 5.62, 6.00 = *5.86*
*Square-1 : *(29.31), (DNF), 41.25, 30.13, 31.96 = *34.45*
*Skewb : *37.91, (39.21), 34.80, (23.52), 29.15 = *33.95*


----------



## Bobo (Jun 11, 2013)

2x2:2.90, 3.07, 3.59, 2.25, 2.75=2.91


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jun 11, 2013)

*2x2* - 5.96, 6.15, (8.22), 6.05, (5.46) = *6.05*
*3x3* - (17.04), 19.43, (22.67), 18.40, 18.08 = *18.64*
*4x4* - 1:12.10, (1:20.62), (1:07.30), 1:20.61, 1:16.72 = *1:16.48*
*5x5* - 2:40.13, (2:55.99), 2:37.88, 2:45.98, (2:30.75) = *2:41.33*
*Pyraminx* - 13.89, (19.82), 12.42, 14.81, (9.47) = *13.71*


----------



## Tao Yu (Jun 11, 2013)

3x3: (17.64), (10.00), 11.00, 10.88, 10.14 = 10.67
2x2: 3.47, 2.96, 3.28, (3.57), (2.61) = 3.24


----------



## epicdarr (Jun 13, 2013)

3x3 : 48.66 , 53.65 , (39.36) , 44.58 , (53.98) =48.05
2x2 : (19.28) , 15.57 , 07.53 , 12.28 , (06.49) =12.23
Pyraminx : 34.19 , (42.95) , 24.74 , 39.04 , (23.19) =32.82


----------



## cc9tough (Jun 14, 2013)

2x2: (4.04), 4.02, 4.44, 4.10, (5.11) Avg. = 4.19
3x3: (21.10), 20.76, (17.22), 20.47, 18.48 Avg. = 19.90
4x4: (1:17.83), (1:25.42), 1:21.83, 1:29.44, 1:23.60 Avg. = 1:23.62
5x5: 2:42.26, (2:30.59), (2:57.14), 2:43.21, 2:23.28 Avg. = 2:38.69
6x6: (5:10.01), 5:25.02, (5:47.17), 5:11.85, 5:17.33 Avg. = 5:18.07
7x7: (7:50.50), 8:23.10, (9:14.31), 9:08.89, 7:51.75 Avg. = 8:27.19
2x2 BLD: 57.58, (40.71), 56.95 = 40.71
3x3 BLD: 3:44.69, 5:31.16, (3:43.79) =3:43.79
Multi BLD: 2/2 (13:37.15)
3x3 OH: 44.76, 43.14, 44.31, (48.22), (36.69) Avg. = 44.07
3x3 with Feet: 2:45.61, 2:51.78, (2:44.01), (3:25.01), 3:11.91 Avg. = 2:56.43
3x3 Match the Scramble: (1:21.30), (1:52.98), 1:26.53, 1:23.07, 1:45.65 Avg. = 1:31.75
FMC: 50
2-3-4 Relay: 1:46.98
2-3-4-5 Relay: 4:42.02
Clock: 31.66, (32.51), 27.96, 30.06, (26.94) Avg. = 29.89
Megaminx: 1:53.97, 1:58.77, (1:48.90), 1:49.13, (1:59.02) Avg. = 1:53.96
Pyraminx: 11.30, 10.58, (8.79), (11.56), 10.15 Avg. = 10.68
Square-1: 46.58, 1:02.00, (1:03.56), 53.88, (45.17) Avg. = 54.15
Skewb: 27.73, 26.58, (31.10), (19.25), 26.23 Avg. = 26.85


----------



## khoavo12 (Jun 14, 2013)

2x2: 6.27, (5.87), 6.62, (7.67), 6.28 = 6.39

3x3: (14.37), 14.97, (19.19), 16.42, 15.90 =15.76

4x4: (1:04.18), 1:07.60, (1:13.86), 1:08.68, 1:12.01 = 1:09.43

2-3-4 relay: 1:43.61


----------



## sharathkumar631 (Jun 14, 2013)

3x3x3=26.76, 25.33, 25.49, 25.53, 26.49

best time: 25.33
worst time: 26.76

current avg5: 25.84 (σ = 0.57)
best avg5: 25.84 (σ = 0.57)

session avg: 25.84 (σ = 0.57)
session mean: 25.92


----------



## MorrisKid101 (Jun 14, 2013)

I've never competed in one of these, are there prizes?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 14, 2013)

MorrisKid101 said:


> I've never competed in one of these, are there prizes?



No, no prizes, just a ranking at the end of the week to see how you did compared to others.


----------



## andi25 (Jun 15, 2013)

*2x2:* 4.89, 3.55, 3.27, 3.60, 9.59 = *4.01*
*3x3:* 14.27, 14.82, 14.76, 13.99, 12.90 = *14.34*
*4x4:*1:02.77, 1:02.98, 49.01, 1:02.50, 59.71 = *1:01.66*
*5x5:* 1:39.74, 1:41.75, 1:49.88, 1:53.93, 1:49.95 = *1:47.19*
*6x6:* 3:29.61, 4:34.58, 2:55.76, 3:29.26, 3:32.78 = *3:30.55*
*7x7:* 4:57.54, 5:01.51, 5:28.05, 5:12.57, 4:59.56 = *5:04.55*


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 15, 2013)

*2x2x2*: 8.30 10.74 (12.28) 8.97 (8.04) = *9.34* 
*3X3X3*: 25.89 25.12 (25.98) 24.85 (23.30) = * 25.29*
*4X4X4*: (2:52.66) 3:13.09 2:57.02 (3:24.19) 3:21.89 = *3:10.67*
*3X3X3* Fewest moves: *DNF* Very hard scramble. Could not find any desent start.


----------



## Dene (Jun 16, 2013)

*3x3:* 17.90, 16.40, (16.21), (22.21), 18.97 = 17.76
*4x4:* 1:09.67, (1:06.04), 1:12.80, 1:12.20, (1:22.36) = 1:11.56
*5x5:* (1:41.35), 1:49.08, 1:56.29, 1:53.16, (1:58.26) = 1:52.84
*6x6:* (3:05.44), 3:29.99, 3:22.74, 3:35.43, (4:00.88) = 3:29.39
*7x7:* 4:53.97, 4:42.71, (5:15.76), 4:47.84, (4:35.48) = 4:48.17
*OH:* (24.93), 30.84, 33.12, 38.79, (40.85) = 34.25
*Megaminx:* 2:20.21, (1:51.45), 2:15.51, 2:05.47, (2:24.52) = 2:13.73
*Pyraminx:* 15.10, (8.35), (16.00), 9.19, 8.59 = 10.96
*Square-1:* 30.11, (38.57), (28.47), 37.01, 36.13 = 34.42

For the most part, absolutely horrible...


----------



## shubhayankabir (Jun 16, 2013)

2x2: 5.44, (3.88), 4.82, 4.94, (5.73) = 5.07
3x3: 15.97, 15.65, (13.07), 14.24, (17.09) = 15.29
4x4: 1:35.35, (1:14.45), 1:24.44, (1:39.75), 1:24.39 = 1:28.06
5x5: (3:38.36), 3:18.46, (3:01.99), 3:13.41, 3:03.91 = 3:11.93
2x2BLD: DNF(56.50), (DNF(1:10.91)), (1:21.62) = 1:21.62
3x3BLD: (3:17.39), DNF(4:15.11), (DNF(2:34.81)) = 3:17.39
3x3OH: 23.85, 26.99, (20.42), (28.36), 25.88 = 25.57
2x2+3x3+4x4 relay : 1:53.39
2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5 relay :5:18.98
Megaminx: 2:55.81, (2:53.67), (3:16.05), 3:13.05, 2:57.46 = 3:02.11
Pyraminx: (18.18), 13.78, 12.74, 16.72, (12.16) = 14.41


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 16, 2013)

5x5: 1:32.80, 1:21.17, 1:26.98, 1:32.35, 1:28.41 = 1:29.25


----------



## okayama (Jun 16, 2013)

Still couldn't enter DNF result for multi BLD on the submission page: http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/, so here it is:
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 3/7 (60:00.00)
memo 45 min.
2nd cube: 2EO + 4EP + 4CP,
3rd cube: 3CP,
5th cube: time's up when solving CP,
6th cube: 2EO.


----------



## mande (Jun 16, 2013)

3x3: 17.01, 16.56, 17.19, (15.96), (18.45) = 16.92
4x4: 1:12.17, (1:29.94), 1:12.79, 1:13.83, (1:08.17) = 1:12.93
Pyraminx: (22.13), 14.71, 12.62, 16.19, (10.10) = 14.51
3x3 OH: (58.93), 34.33, (31.01), 34.96, 39.68 = 36.32
3x3 BLD: 2:17.80, 1:53.67, DNF(1:24.57) = 1:53.67
Time to start practicing...
4x4 BLD: DNF(7:05.57)[3:05.32], DNF(7:32.47)[4:00.86], 8:29.97[4:09.55] = 8:29.97
First off by 3 wings, second by 8 wings and 8 edges (dunno what happened), too many pauses in the third solve.


----------



## TDM (Jun 16, 2013)

*3x3:*
*Times:* 23.07, 20.21, 25.28, 22.52, 25.82
*Average of 5:* 23.62
*4x4:*
*Times:* 1:55.18, 1:52.50, 2:03.46, 1:42.20, 1:44.98
*Average of 5:* 1:50.89
*5x5:*
*Times:* Will do this later when I have time
*Average of 5:*


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 17, 2013)

*7x7*:6:30.00, 6:16.22, 6:07.59, 6:08.43, 6:29.62 = *6:18.09*


----------



## DaveyCow (Jun 18, 2013)

Weekly comp 2013-24

3x3: 37.84
4x4: 2:48.83



Spoiler



3x3
Mean: 37.52
Standard deviation: 4.48
Best Time: 31.18
Worst Time: 42.91

Best average of 5: 37.84
1-5 - 42.35 (31.18) 35.29 (42.91) 35.87

4x4
4x4x4 cube
Jun 17, 2013 5:00:02 PM - 5:19:31 PM

Mean: 164.58
Standard deviation: 13.83
Best Time: 138.17
Worst Time: 178.25

Best average of 5: 168.83
1-5 - 171.95 168.55 165.98 (178.25) (138.17)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 18, 2013)

Results, congratulations to mycube, bacyril and cc9tough

*2x2x2*(29)

 2.79 Sebastien
 2.91 Bobo
 3.24 Tao Yu
 3.77 Lapinsavant
 4.01 andi25
 4.15 yuxuibbs
 4.19 cc9tough
 4.20 mycube
 4.51 FinnGamer
 4.62 riley
 4.73 Hippolyte!!!
 4.92 Iggy
 5.01 MatejMuzatko
 5.07 shubhayankabir
 5.16 ryanj92
 5.73 Sir E Brum
 5.94 blairubik
 6.03 KrisM
 6.05 DuffyEdge
 6.18 bacyril
 6.33 bh13
 6.39 khoavo12
 6.72 Schmidt
 6.98 MasterROBO360
 7.68 Mike Hughey
 9.23 Mikel
 9.34 MarcelP
 11.79 epicdarr
 16.18 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(40)

 9.51 Lapinsavant
 9.73 antoineccantin
 10.67 Tao Yu
 11.25 riley
 11.28 CuberMan
 12.74 mycube
 12.88 Hippolyte!!!
 13.61 FinnGamer
 14.22 Iggy
 14.34 andi25
 14.82 yuxuibbs
 15.29 shubhayankabir
 15.71 Mikel
 15.76 khoavo12
 16.92 mande
 17.20 bacyril
 17.69 bh13
 17.76 Dene
 18.03 sej64
 18.05 Perff
 18.37 okayama
 18.64 DuffyEdge
 19.30 Mike Hughey
 19.38 blairubik
 19.42 MatejMuzatko
 19.90 cc9tough
 20.62 ryanj92
 20.94 KrisM
 21.14 Sir E Brum
 22.24 cytokid101
 22.90 Schmidt
 23.43 Spaxxy
 23.62 TDM
 25.29 MarcelP
 25.84 sharathkumar631
 33.31 MasterROBO360
 34.60 MatsBergsten
 37.84 DaveyCow
 48.96 epicdarr
 DNF brandbest1
*4x4x4*(25)

 49.94 riley
 50.15 mycube
 52.82 Lapinsavant
 56.89 FinnGamer
 1:01.66 andi25
 1:04.95 Hippolyte!!!
 1:06.13 Iggy
 1:09.43 khoavo12
 1:11.56 Dene
 1:12.93 mande
 1:15.60 bacyril
 1:16.34 yuxuibbs
 1:16.48 DuffyEdge
 1:19.91 KrisM
 1:23.62 cc9tough
 1:26.36 ryanj92
 1:28.06 shubhayankabir
 1:33.72 Mikel
 1:39.29 blairubik
 1:50.89 TDM
 1:52.15 Schmidt
 2:05.03 MatejMuzatko
 2:22.74 MatsBergsten
 2:48.83 DaveyCow
 3:10.67 MarcelP
*5x5x5*(16)

 1:29.25 JianhanC
 1:35.79 mycube
 1:43.81 riley
 1:47.19 andi25
 1:52.84 Dene
 2:01.73 bacyril
 2:01.76 FinnGamer
 2:16.25 KrisM
 2:38.32 yuxuibbs
 2:38.69 cc9tough
 2:41.33 DuffyEdge
 2:43.82 Mikel
 2:56.46 ryanj92
 3:11.93 shubhayankabir
 4:18.42 MatejMuzatko
 4:33.99 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(7)

 3:01.64 mycube
 3:23.83 bacyril
 3:29.39 Dene
 3:30.55 andi25
 4:31.53 FinnGamer
 4:43.80 yuxuibbs
 5:18.07 cc9tough
*7x7x7*(7)

 4:20.93 mycube
 4:48.17 Dene
 4:51.05 bacyril
 5:04.55 andi25
 6:18.09 SirWaffle
 8:27.91 cc9tough
 9:11.75 ryanj92
*3x3 one handed*(18)

 18.11 CuberMan
 19.42 yuxuibbs
 19.83 henrik
 22.88 riley
 24.52 Lapinsavant
 24.58 mycube
 24.61 uvafan
 25.57 shubhayankabir
 26.87 Hippolyte!!!
 32.42 FinnGamer
 34.25 Dene
 36.32 mande
 39.36 okayama
 44.07 cc9tough
 45.27 ryanj92
 49.24 blairubik
 55.67 bacyril
 56.05 Sir E Brum
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 2:18.85 Mike Hughey
 2:28.93 riley
 2:56.43 cc9tough
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(9)

 15.28 Iggy
 20.63 Mike Hughey
 21.67 MatsBergsten
 40.71 cc9tough
 44.40 bacyril
 44.61 Schmidt
 54.70 blairubik
 1:21.62 shubhayankabir
 DNF MatejMuzatko
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(17)

 39.59 riley
 52.59 sej64
 1:09.22 Iggy
 1:10.04 uesyuu
 1:25.93 Mikel
 1:38.58 mycube
 1:39.58 antoineccantin
 1:40.50 blairubik
 1:48.31 MatsBergsten
 1:52.46 Mike Hughey
 1:53.67 mande
 1:56.58 nccube
 1:58.81 okayama
 2:37.37 bacyril
 3:25.76 Sir E Brum
 3:35.94 MatejMuzatko
 3:43.79 cc9tough
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(7)

 7:59.73 Mike Hughey
 8:29.97 mande
 8:57.64 antoineccantin
20:52.00 bacyril
 DNF riley
 DNF okayama
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

14:57.07 Mike Hughey
 DNF riley
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

9/10 (50:12)  MatsBergsten
4/4 (11:10)  mycube
4/4 (28:05)  bacyril
2/2 (13:37)  cc9tough
1/2 ( 5:23)  blairubik
3/7 (60:00)  okayama
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 59.16 bacyril
 1:11.65 blairubik
 1:31.75 cc9tough
*2-3-4 Relay*(11)

 1:10.91 mycube
 1:26.47 yuxuibbs
 1:43.61 khoavo12
 1:45.17 bacyril
 1:46.98 cc9tough
 1:49.58 blairubik
 1:53.39 shubhayankabir
 1:55.80 ryanj92
 2:42.17 MatejMuzatko
 2:47.31 hfsdo
 3:31.58 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(6)

 2:59.48 mycube
 3:58.05 bacyril
 4:07.81 yuxuibbs
 4:42.02 cc9tough
 5:09.50 blairubik
 9:36.91 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(1)

 1.13 yuxuibbs
*Master Magic*(1)

 3.74 yuxuibbs
*Skewb*(3)

 19.05 Schmidt
 26.85 cc9tough
 33.95 bacyril
*Clock*(8)

 8.69 ryanj92
 8.88 Sebastien
 9.70 Iggy
 10.19 Perff
 18.31 okayama
 21.57 yuxuibbs
 25.83 Schmidt
 29.89 cc9tough
*Pyraminx*(15)

 4.82 Iggy
 5.86 bacyril
 6.77 Lapinsavant
 8.79 okayama
 10.68 cc9tough
 10.96 Dene
 11.01 riley
 13.38 yuxuibbs
 13.51 Schmidt
 13.71 DuffyEdge
 14.41 shubhayankabir
 14.51 mande
  14.53 ryanj92
 15.33 blairubik
 32.66 epicdarr
*Megaminx*(5)

 1:48.70 bacyril
 1:53.96 cc9tough
 2:13.73 Dene
 3:02.11 shubhayankabir
 3:10.54 hfsdo
*Square-1*(6)

 17.88 brandbest1
 34.42 Dene
 34.45 bacyril
 47.67 antoineccantin
 52.45 ryanj92
 54.15 cc9tough
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(6)

26 mycube
26 okayama
30 guusrs
48 MatejMuzatko
50 cc9tough
DNF  MarcelP

*Contest results*

225 mycube
208 bacyril
189 cc9tough
177 riley
157 yuxuibbs
135 Iggy
131 Lapinsavant
128 Dene
125 andi25
122 FinnGamer
113 MatsBergsten
111 shubhayankabir
106 blairubik
100 ryanj92
98 okayama
96 Hippolyte!!!
91 mande
85 Mike Hughey
82 MatejMuzatko
77 Mikel
77 antoineccantin
73 khoavo12
71 DuffyEdge
70 Tao Yu
61 CuberMan
60 KrisM
55 Schmidt
46 sej64
44 Sir E Brum
40 Sebastien
38 bh13
31 MarcelP
31 Perff
30 Bobo
21 JianhanC
21 TDM
20 henrik
19 uesyuu
16 uvafan
16 MasterROBO360
14 brandbest1
14 guusrs
14 cytokid101
12 epicdarr
12 DaveyCow
12 Spaxxy
11 nccube
10 SirWaffle
9 sharathkumar631
9 hfsdo


----------

